# Arrows flying sideways



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

Depending on weather the tail is right or left tells you if your shafts are to weak or to stiff.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Snuffer said:


> Depending on weather the tail is right or left tells you if your shafts are to weak or to stiff.


Hmmmmm... the only time I've seen arrows actually fly with a crab angle (aviation term) has been a long shot in a crosswind. 

Are you saying that once the arrow settles down from paradox and flexing and such that if it is weak (right handed) that it will fly crabbing to the right and if strong will fly with a left crab?

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

M- 

You are way over-thinking this.

1. Don't rule out an optical illusion. 

2. Compare the impact of the bare shafts with the fletched ones.

3. Confirm the nock kick out is opposite to deviation of the BSs to the FL'ed ones.

4. Correct the tuning parameters as necessary and stop worrying about it.

Once that's done, the only other other variable is YOU.

(The best way to determine center shot vs spring tension tuning issues is with walk-back tuning, using the Berger method, but that requires accuracy to about 40-45 yds.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

It might have been cross winds... I was shooting outdoor at 40 yards...

My accuracy wasnt so good but at least I hit paper with every shot.


----------

